# Practice Problems for Mechanical PE Exam, 13th Ed - PDF format??



## utrocket25 (May 22, 2019)

Does anyone know where I can buy the pdf version of the mechanical practice problems (PPI 13th edition)? PPI has a 1-year subscription for $100 but I'd like to have a pdf so I can use if I don't pass the first (or second) time. I did the google search but couldn't find anything legitimate.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 23, 2019)

Amazon has it in a print version for the same price.

https://www.amazon.com/Practice-Problems-Mechanical-Engineering-Comprehensive/dp/1591264154/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=ppi+practice+problems&amp;qid=1558637733&amp;s=gateway&amp;sr=8-2-spell

If you buy thru Amazon please use the EB link.


----------



## cvanwy02 (May 23, 2019)

Save yourself some money and don't buy it at all.  In my opinion this book was way too complicated.  Check out the @Slay the P.E. test bundle.


----------



## mlavigne (May 23, 2019)

agree with cvanwy02, it was good for reinforcing the chapters in the MERM, but not applicable to the test, for the most part.

If you want it anyways, im looking to sell my copy (and the MERM and NCEES practice exam)


----------



## utrocket25 (May 23, 2019)

I already have the MERM in pdf format. And slay the pe exam only had thermal/fluids, I'm looking to take machine design/materials. Buying the print version is my last resort, but I would prefer a digital copy for convenience. I used the PPI books for the FE exam and passed so I was hoping to use the same approach for the PE.


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (May 23, 2019)

The PDF format of the MERM is only good for 3 years and then expires.  I assume, if there is a pdf form of the practice problems book, it would expire in 3 years also.


----------

